# Послеродовая травма позвоночника! Осложнения, пожалуйста, помогите!



## vladimir44 (12 Апр 2011)

Здравствуйте! У меня была послеродовая травма шейного отдела позвоночника! Первый томограф я сделал в 2008 году, врачи сказали, что ухудшения идут после этой травмы..
Каждый день занимаюсь физическими упражнениями.. И вот эти снимки были сделаны в 2011 году, врачи сказали, что идут ухудшения по всему стволу позвоночника.. Диагноз - гипотрофия спинного мозга! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где и как вылечить эту травму!!!!

Заранее благодарен!


----------



## nuwa (12 Апр 2011)

Владимир, здравствуйте! Раместите, пожалуйста. снимки по одному. Сейчас они не открываются в полом размере в редакторе. А заключения и описания МРТ лучше напечатать в сообщении. И напишите, что Вас беспокоит, каково Ваше самочувствие?


----------



## vladimir44 (12 Апр 2011)




----------



## vladimir44 (12 Апр 2011)




----------



## vladimir44 (12 Апр 2011)




----------



## vladimir44 (12 Апр 2011)

Грудной и поясничный отдел позвоночника


На серии МР томограмм грудного отдела в двух проекциях кифоз сглажен.
Высота межпозвонковых дисков Th3-5 и сигналы от них по Т2 снижена, остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены.
Просвет позвоночного канала обычный. Определяется гипотрофия спинного мозга на всем протяжении, размеры его до 0.6 см в поперечнике, в просвете позвоночного канала, в задних отделах выраженное расширение венозного сплетения.
Размеры тел позвонков обычные, дистрофические изменения в телах позвонков в виде краевых заострений тел позвонков. Грыжи Шморля тел Th10-L1 позвонков. Гемангиома тела Th2, до 0.9 см в диаметре. На серии МР томограмм пояснично-кресцового отдела  в двух проекциях лордоз сохранен.
Высота и сигналы от дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены.
Физиологические протрузии дисков исследуемой зоны, размером 0.2 см. Просвет позвоночного канала не сужен, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2) не изменен. Размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.

Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений грудного и пояснично-крестцового отделов позвоночника. Гипотрофия спинного мозга.


----------



## vladimir44 (12 Апр 2011)

Шейный отдел.


ЦЕЛЬ ИССЛЕДОВАНИЯ: состояние шейного отдела спинного мозга.

На полученных МР изображениях шейного отдела позвоночника физиологический лордоз незначительно сглажен, сигнал от костного мозга не изменен, структура позвонков не изменена.
В межпозвонковых дисках шейного отдела снижена гидрофильность, что проявляется сниженным сигналом в режиме Т2. Межпозвонковые диски С4-С5,С5-С6 и С6-С7 циркулярно выступают до 2.0-х мм в сторону позвоночного канала, компремируя переднее эпидуральное пространство. Позвоночный канал не сужен. Спинной мозг гипотрофичен, его диаметр на уровне С7 и ниже в сагиттальной плоскости-3 мм. В его структуре патологических участков не определяется. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей.
Краевые костные разрастания тел позвонков, преимущественно слева длинной до 3-х мм.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: Гипотрофия спинного мозга.
Протрузия межпозвонковых дисков С4-С5, С5-С6 и С6-С7. Спондилез.


----------



## vladimir44 (12 Апр 2011)

Самочувствие плохое. Почти не хожу, могу пройти только метров 10 с 1 костылем, раньше вообще не ходил.. и благодаря физическим занятиям сейчас стал ходить хотя бы столько. Болей нет. Только мало силы и быстро заканчиваются. Пожалуйста подскажите куда можно обратиться с этой травмой! Буду очень благодарен за помощь! Заранее спасибо!


----------



## AIR (13 Апр 2011)

> Диагноз - гипотрофия спинного мозга! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где и как вылечить эту травму!!!!


Очень сожалею! Но в данной ситуации мало чем могу помочь, до того как стать мануальным терапевтов я был педиатром, а здесь нужен квалифицированный невролог, далее действовать по ситуации...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Апр 2011)

Согласен с доктором AIR. Необходима очная консультация высококвалифицированного невропатолога (областная больница,  кафедра нервных болезней медицинского ВУЗа).


----------

